# Anwendungsszenarien / UseCases für Industrie Switch in der Industrie



## grafsen2488 (11 Januar 2018)

Hallo liebe Kollegen,
Ich brauche eure Hilfe um unsere Produkttests eines Switches noch "praxisnäher" zu gestalten. Deshalb möchte ich euch fragen, welche Parameter / Konfigurationen / Protokolle ihr für welche Anwendungsfälle hinsichtlich der Netzwerktechnik in der Industrie nutzt? Beispielsweise überprüfen wir den für Redundanzfall (Ausfall einer Leitung) die Protokolle MRP, (R)STP, PRP oder HSR. Weitere  Beispiele sind das Sicherheitskonzept mittels VLAN oder die Adressvergabe mittels DHCP für eine Maschine. Was kennt ihr für weitere Use Cases oder Anwendungsszenarien (z.B. bezogen auf LLDP und SNMP) in der Industrie bzw. Maschinenbau? Ich wäre euch für die Hilfe sehr dankbar. Grüße und ein frohes Neues


----------

